# LED Array Light Bulbs



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ever see the screw in type light bulbs that have a fluorescent light bulb on them? Well, the next generation of lighting beyond that is just around the corner in the form of LED light bulbs.

They're essentially an array of LEDs mounted on a standard light bulb base that has a 110 VAC to 12 VDC converter inside it.

Check it out:
http://www.superbrightleds.com/MR16_specs.htm

When the price on these comes down, think of the possibilities as far as haunt lighting goes! No more expensive-to-run floodlight bulbs! I used alot of floodlights last year, and the electric bill was ridiculous, that's why I'm making LED pinspots this year. I had a few items I was lighting with floodlights where the floodlight was overkill for the item, so I'm upgrading those items to cheaper-to-run LEDs.

Plus, LEDs have much longer lifespans than incadescent bulbs, cutting back on re-bulbing costs.


----------

